# Girls Turn To Kickboxing In Rural Punjab



## Admin (Dec 15, 2009)

*Girls Turn to Kickboxing in Rural Punjab<small>NEWS REPORTS</small>*

<!-- <small>December 14th, 2009</small>--> 					 					   

  Young women in Punjab's Abohar city are practicing hard for a career in kickboxing, a sport which is gaining popularity in rural areas, as girls and women turn to it for self-defence as well. 
  Yadvinder Kaur, a young woman who is pursuing a career in kickboxing, is a daughter of a farmer who comes from a remote village, Keekar Khera, in Abohar. 
  She took to kickboxing four-years ago and with the full support of her family in her sporting quest, her proficiency and ability helped her win several medals in local championships in a very short span. Yadvinder was recently selected for the National kickboxing championship. 
  "Girls are doing comparatively better than boys in the field of education. Now, our parents don't want us to be limited to household work; we now go to schools and participate in sports. I feel very proud that I have won the gold medal for my district and I wish to win medals for my state and country," Yadvinder said. 
  Following Yadvinder's footsteps, many girls in Ferozepur district have taken to martial arts. While some wish to learn it as a self defence technique to handle anti-social elements, others view it as a career option.  
  Recently, over 100 children - a majority of them girls - took part in a 15-day kickboxing workshop organized by the Punjab Sports Department at DAV College, where the aim was to attract more rural girls and boys to martial arts.  
  "It's a proud moment that girls are taking part in kickboxing. Otherwise it has been observed that most of the parents think that sports are of no use to girls. By learning the art of kickboxing, the girls can fight the ills of society and it will be very helpful for them for self defence," said Mohit Bagai, a kickboxing coach. 
  Learning martial arts makes the children mentally strong and the feeling of being a victim no longer exists. The sport also encourages many to join the defence forces and even take up a career in the discipline.  
  "It is very difficult for girls to go out alone these days. Kickboxing is a very tough sport, but then we also want to learn it so that we can go out without any fear and make girls proud. The girls have reached the moon and it has also been proved by girls that they are no less than boys in any field," said Kumis, a student. 
  Rural youth have tremendous talent and if given a chance they can make their mark at the national and international level.  
  Kickboxing has been a fitness fad for some years in the metros. Now, it has reached small towns and rural areas as well. 

  [Courtesy: _Daily News & Analysis_] 
_December 14, 2009_


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 16, 2009)

Now this is interesting. Because here kickboxing has been popular with women for almost 10 years. But the women who find there way into it tend to be living in the larger cities, middle-aged, want to keep in shape, are career-minded and/or successful in their careers, and they are middle to upper class.

There are men, some men, who are serious about the martial arts, and who tend to snicker at the idea of kick-boxing being a martial art, because ??????????


----------



## B.Khatra (Dec 24, 2009)

It's great to hear that Martial Arts is becoming more prominent in Punjab. It would be remarkable to see a professional MMA fighter from Punjab in the coming years, regardless of gender.


----------

